
How we analysed our increased AWS data transfer usage - andrewidg
https://www.techworld.com.au/blog/entrenched/2017/11/02/how-we-analysed-our-increased-aws-data-transfer-usage/
======
JeanMarcS
For me that's the danger of the cloud/pay per use.

There's a story in France right now, about two persons who decided to make a
cell number for women to give to street harassers (as you know, the sexual
harassment topic is important lately)

Some dumb trolls decided to DDOS the number by sending text messages. In
France, most plans have free texting, so it costed nothing for them.

But the server the two persons installed was using a paying service, which
cost money for every SMS sent. So they ran out of money in 2 days.

And that's my point. You never know what's going to happen to your trafic.
Mean (or legitimate) persons might start using it massively !

And you'll end up losing maybe a lot of money (or running out of your plan in
hours).

So as easy as it might look to use those kind of services, I really think it's
must be done very carefully, and monitored very, very closely.

------
yeukhon
This again seems like something Amazon should have built...it takes so much
effort to extrapolate data points from various of APIs... or often, no APIs
available at all.

------
unkoman
Restricting the bucket to the EC2 instances is easy enough..

